# Polyps/ Fissue Problem with IBS



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi everybody! I can say how glad I am to have found this site and want to especially thank Linda( LNAPE)for the advice on taking calcium, it's been a lifesaver! However not to be too gross but everyone here probably has had this or knows about it, I had to have some polyps/ fissues removed about a year ago. I thought it was hemmorhoids but my doctor told me that it was polyps and common amongst us "Ibs sufferers"! I have been polyp free for almost a year until I noticed a bump when I was wiping. Again sorry to be gross, now I think I have to go back to the doctor and have him remove them with his scapal! Does anyone know any info on polyps/ fissue and how to prevent them or if I can get rid of it without going back to the doctor? I tried preparation H in the past and it was only a band aid and didn't get rid of it? Please if anyone has any info, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------

